# (2007) HYATT is Coming to Oceanside,CALIFORNIA!!!!



## Carmel85 (Nov 26, 2007)

Hyatt is coming to Oceanside,Ca

Just like I told you all back in August. Hyatt is just starting the process but things are moving along through the approval process. I personally do not think the new hyatt  oceanside will be ready to occupy till 2010 but at least HYATT is coming.

Hyatt has many approval process at the end of all city approvals Hyatt will be having to get a Coastal commission approval very hard but remember we here in Carmel have the Carmel Highlands Inn which got approved.

More Hyatt's to come to California info coming soon!!!  If you like baseball now you can see the Padres and soon the Giants at their home fields.

Northstar,Oceanside,(Bary Bonds) ALL  NEW Hyatts properties in California coming soon.[/B]   


More info to follow in a few day or even hours!!!   Here is a weblink to the Flying Bridge (nice view) beach just down the path. Take a look!!!!

http://www.flyingbridgeca.com/index2.html
--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Carmel85 (Nov 26, 2007)

Looks like also Hyatt might be taking out a motel in oceanside also called the GuestHouse Inn & Suites
1103 N. Coast Hwy
Oceanside, CA 92054

This hotel property is south west of the Flying Bridge all in the same parking lot.

More INFO coming!!!!


----------



## myip (Nov 26, 2007)

Is this hyatt hotel or hyatt timeshare?


----------



## Carmel85 (Nov 26, 2007)

myip said:


> Is this hyatt hotel or hyatt timeshare?



This will be a timeshare...

I will be getting more info very very soon!!! 

Hyatt has been talking about this for some time but some of us Hyatt owners could not let everybody know till now, but i did give you a hint where some other Hyatt's in California will be coming to.


----------



## IngridN (Nov 26, 2007)

Carmel 85...is Hyatt building a timeshare in NYC?  We were at the Highlands Inn (absolutely loved it!) courtesy of their promo, during Thanksgiving week and sat through the presentation.  Were told they are building in NYC, around 47th Ave., across the street from the public library.  Can't remember completion date, but it was to be within the next couple of years.

We actually bought, then rescinded.  DH, even though I explain about resales, seems to be resistant to the idea !  However, that evening, we started planning our 2008 reservations and realized the package we bought would not allow us to do what we wanted, so we rescinded. The presentation was very, very low key, however, it was extremely misleading.

We're disappointed, but maybe at a future time!  Love their program and locations, but we need studios and the Hyatt locations we would utilize only have 1 bedrooms (Highlands Inn) or 2 bedrooms (Tahoe) and we're not willing to spend those points or dollars...even purchasing resale is not cost effective in our situation.

Ingrid


----------



## Carmel85 (Nov 26, 2007)

IngridN said:


> Carmel 85...is Hyatt building a timeshare in NYC?  We were at the Highlands Inn (absolutely loved it!) courtesy of their promo, during Thanksgiving week and sat through the presentation.  Were told they are building in NYC, around 47th Ave., across the street from the public library.  Can't remember completion date, but it was to be within the next couple of years.
> 
> We actually bought, then rescinded.  DH, even though I explain about resales, seems to be resistant to the idea !  However, that evening, we started planning our 2008 reservations and realized the package we bought would not allow us to do what we wanted, so we rescinded. The presentation was very, very low key, however, it was extremely misleading.
> 
> ...



Hi Ingrid,

Yes you are correct  some hyatts do not have studios but if you go off season to Carmel and Tahoe you dont use to many points. Either way I would try to buy at least 2000 or 2200 point week so you can trade trade trade.

NYC is coming on line in 2008 sales should start very soon and you will not believe the prices big $$$ just like Aspen.

If you just want studios I would NOT buy a timeshare you might just consider staying at hotels when and where you wish to travel.

Im so glad you enjoyed the Carmel Highlands Inn and all the GREAT weather we have had here in Carmel.


----------



## Transit (Nov 26, 2007)

welcome back. Thats great news.


----------



## Carmel85 (Nov 26, 2007)

Transit said:


> welcome back. Thats great news.




THANK YOU for the welcome Back!!!! 

Im still waiting for more info on Oceanside this is in the EARLY stages but I wanted to get it out there for all Hyatt owners. Looks more like late 2010 or 2011.

Can you say " Barry Bonds"  you can soon be able to shop and to go to a game in the city where Barry Bonds use to play at!!!!  same time period maybe sooner just a interior remodel downtown.

Thank you again for you kind words!!!


----------



## IngridN (Nov 26, 2007)

Unfortunately, having been introduced to timesharing about 5 years ago, the thought of a regular hotel room makes me shudder!  With the two of us, all we really need is a studio, but much prefer a 1 bedroom.  That's what I like about the weeks program.  Have been able to trade into great 1 and/or 2 bedroom units with our Marriott lock out. 

Was looking into Hyatt for the points option of going to drivable locations for shorter stays...weekends until we retire.  Unfortunately, the $ don't compute, even resale.  So, for the near term, we'll continue yearly visits to your beautiful neck of the woods and stay in hotels or B&Bs for 1 or 2 nights a couple of times a year.  Tahoe would be longer 3-4 day stays and we'll trade our Marriott for a week and cut short our stay.  

Ingrid


----------



## Carmel85 (Nov 26, 2007)

IngridN said:


> Unfortunately, having been introduced to timesharing about 5 years ago, the thought of a regular hotel room makes me shudder!  With the two of us, all we really need is a studio, but much prefer a 1 bedroom.  That's what I like about the weeks program.  Have been able to trade into great 1 and/or 2 bedroom units with our Marriott lock out.
> 
> Was looking into Hyatt for the points option of going to drivable locations for shorter stays...weekends until we retire.  Unfortunately, the $ don't compute, even resale.  So, for the near term, we'll continue yearly visits to your beautiful neck of the woods and stay in hotels or B&Bs for 1 or 2 nights a couple of times a year.  Tahoe would be longer 3-4 day stays and we'll trade our Marriott for a week and cut short our stay.
> 
> Ingrid



Ingrid,

You are 100% correct Hyatt doesn't work for you till you retire especially if you only go weekends higher points on the weekends.

I actually would tell you to look at the weekend fares at Marriott Resident Inns they are really really nice nation wide and for about $100 per night you cant go wrong.  Hyatt also has a new product very nice Hyatt Place and Hyatt Summerfield Suites...

Im like you I like my space too and through in a kitchen we feel like we are at home.


----------



## mesamirage (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey Carmel... Thanks for the good news!!  Another Hyatt within driving distance.. I love it!!  We will now have 8 Hyatts that are within driving distance from Mesa.  Oceanside and Sedona being REALLY close.....  we really prefer to drive to our vacations since we can pack some much more of the things we want to bring.

Thanks for the great insight... keep up the good work!!  :whoopie: 

Steve


----------



## Carmel85 (Nov 27, 2007)

mesamirage said:


> Hey Carmel... Thanks for the good news!!  Another Hyatt within driving distance.. I love it!!  We will now have 8 Hyatts that are within driving distance from Mesa.  Oceanside and Sedona being REALLY close.....  we really prefer to drive to our vacations since we can pack some much more of the things we want to bring.
> 
> Thanks for the great insight... keep up the good work!!  :whoopie:
> 
> Steve



Mesa Mirage,

How was you trip to ASPEN?  WE want some pictures PLEASE!!


----------



## IngridN (Nov 27, 2007)

Carmel85 said:


> Ingrid,
> 
> You are 100% correct Hyatt doesn't work for you till you retire especially if you only go weekends higher points on the weekends.
> 
> ...



Thanks Carmel, will check into it.  When we travel, we like to be centrally located so that is of premier importance.  We were in Monterey for a weekend during July and stayed at the Marriott.  Great location, but I much preferred the Highlands Inn.  This was our first, but definitely not our last stay at the Highlands.

Ingrid


----------



## benjaminb13 (Nov 28, 2007)

mesamirage said:


> Hey Carmel... Thanks for the good news!!  Another Hyatt within driving distance.. I love it!!  We will now have 8 Hyatts that are within driving distance from Mesa.  Oceanside and Sedona being REALLY close.....  we really prefer to drive to our vacations since we can pack some much more of the things we want to bring.
> 
> Thanks for the great insight... keep up the good work!!  :whoopie:
> 
> Steve



any feedback on Pinon Point? Thinking of taking  trip out there in a few months.


----------



## Carmel85 (Nov 28, 2007)

benjaminb13 said:


> any feedback on Pinon Point? Thinking of taking  trip out there in a few months.



We own 2 units at Sedona and so so many Hyatt timeshares salesman...low MF's

Go for it...you will love it...it can get cold this time of year so look a head.

We need SNOW it TAHOE!!!


----------



## JohnnyO (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is an article on Hyatt Oceanside developments

Tuesday, November 27, 2007
Last modified Sunday, November 25, 2007 8:38 PM PST

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Oceanside's Flying Bridge Restaurant is open, owner says

By: MARGA KELLOGG - Staff Writer 


....127-room Hyatt hotel would eventually be built at 1105 N. Coast Highway, on property that now holds the Guesthouse Inn, in addition to the Flying Bridge....

City Planner Jerry Hittleman said that the Hyatt project, which has been proposed by property owner and physician Shantu Patel, is nearing the stage of determining environmental impact, but that the report "probably won't be available until next spring.".....

Hyatt would increase occupancy rates on the property because it would offer the public a more upscale hotel that is more consistent with recent condominiums and time share developments in Oceanside.


----------



## GregGH (Mar 16, 2010)

Hi

is this project dead ??   Google get me this ...  http://hotel-online.com/News/PR2009_2nd/May09_OceansideHyatt.html


from 2009 article - but nothing latter - may be the economy killed this like so many  other things ?

Greg


----------



## tahoeJoe (Apr 22, 2010)

*Dead*



GregGH said:


> Hi
> 
> is this project dead ??



Yes, its dead, just like John McCain's political career. 


-TJ


----------

